# Hyacinthe Jadin



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Hyacinthe Jadin (April 27, 1776 - September 27, 1800) was a French composer who came from a musical family. His uncle Georges Jadin was a composer in Versailles and Paris, along with his father Jean Jadin, who had played bassoon for the French Royal Orchestra. He was one of five musical brothers, the best known of whom was Louis-Emmanuel Jadin.

Life and career
Jadin was born in Versailles. At the age of 9, Jadin's first composition, a Rondo for piano, was published in the Journal de Clavecin. By the age of thirteen, Jadin had premiered his first work with the Concert Spirituel.

Jadin took a job in 1792 as assistant rehearsal pianist (Rezizativbegleiter) at the Theatre Feydeau. In this year he composed the Marche du siège de Lille ("March of the Siege of Lille"), commemorating the successful resistance of the citizens of Lille when besieged by Austrian forces.

In 1794, Jadin published an overture for 13 wind instruments entitled Hymn to the 21st of January. The piece commemorated the one-year anniversary of the execution of Citizen Capet (the name given to Louis XVI during his trial for treason). In 1795, he began teaching a female piano class at the Paris Conservatoire.

From 1795 to 1800, Jadin suffered from tuberculosis. At the time of his death, he was impoverished.

Works
While chamber music formed a large part of Jadin's creative career, he is most well known for his progressive style of piano composition. Jadin's works anticipated the music of Franz Schubert; his piano sonatas in particular display a proto-Romanticism, which in parts both rejected and extended the heritage of his Classical predecessors.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

With a name like Hyacinthe, I would have sworn this was a female. I'm listening to his string quartet Op. 1, No. 3.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Hyacinth is a variant form of the given name Hyacinthe. It may be given to males or females. The name is derived from a Greek word meaning the blue larkspur flower or the colour purple.

Based on popular usage, it is 0.124 times more common for Hyacinthe to be a boy's name.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Joachim Raff said:


> Based on popular usage, it is 0.124 times more common for Hyacinthe to be a boy's name.


A boy named Hyacinthe would probably end up like a boy named Sue.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This is the only Jadin album I have. It's quite good.


----------

